# Australian spouse visa doubts for second time tourist visa application



## Justanu (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear all,

This is my case details in detail
Launched visa application on 18th January 2013
Request for medicals on 15th March 2013
Completed medicals on 25th March 2013 in Perth 
Received acknowledgement for medicals on 22nd April 2013
Received mail from case officer requesting for dates of exiting the country on 23rd April 
Sent mail with requested dates to case officer on 23rd April 
Received mail from case officer to mail on arrival in India 
Sent mail to case officer on arrival in India on 2nd May 2013 
Sent mail to case officer seeking advice on case status on 20th May 2013
Received mail stating the application has been queued for decision 

Please advice whether I can apply for another tourist visa and whether it will affect the outcome of my spouse visa. Also please advice the general waiting period between medicals and grant of visa. Is it advisable to contact the case officer on the phone in this regard? Also is a senior case officer allotted for all cases? Please advice as I am feeling clueless about what stage my application is in and what to do at this point!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

How long was the previous tourist vusa for? Its usually a year, is not still valid? 

But yes go ahead and apply if it is expired. Im confused as to why you were asked to leave the country if your spouse visa was not ready to be granted. I would be making a complaint about that.


----------



## Justanu (Jun 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> How long was the previous tourist vusa for? Its usually a year, is not still valid?
> 
> But yes go ahead and apply if it is expired. Im confused as to why you were asked to leave the country if your spouse visa was not ready to be granted. I would be making a complaint about that.


No, they had given me a single entry three month visa which expired on May 1st. So my doubt is how soon can I apply for another tourist visa. Is there a gap to be maintained between two tourist visas? And they asked me for dates to exit the country so that they could further process the application and not specifically for grant of visa.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

No gap just go ahead and apply. It is obvious to them why you want to be in australia and you have prooved you can keep to the terms of the visa so should have no problem.


----------



## Justanu (Jun 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> No gap just go ahead and apply. It is obvious to them why you want to be in australia and you have prooved you can keep to the terms of the visa so should have no problem.


Thanks so much, last one doubt. Normally what is the waiting period between medicals getting completed and getting the grant letter? Like an average time frame.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Justanu said:


> Thanks so much, last one doubt. Normally what is the waiting period between medicals getting completed and getting the grant letter? Like an average time frame.


If you are referring to the Partner visa, then check this spreadsheet and calculate the average timeframe

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## Justanu (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------

